# Comittee to Abolish Sport Hunting



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Holy Crap!

I inadvertantly came across this website and I almost threw up :shock:

http://www.all-creatures.org/cash/home.html

So I knew that anti hunting groups were out there but having perused this site, I'm absolutely appalled at how they use truth mixed with a bunch of false information to push their cause.

The worst part is that they preach about how we are robbing the public by taking animals that belong to all.... It absolutely pisses me off to read that crap, knowing full well that I'm the one who pays the bill for the aformentioned animals, and that without the revenues generated by sportmen like you and me, many of these species would have been extict towards the end of the market hunting era. Not to mention how our habitat improvement projects help countless species of non game wildlife as well.

Makes me sick how these unappreciative ass hats don't even realize what we do for them on a daily basis. I honestly don't remember the last time I ran into a non hunter while doing anything proactive for habitat improvement.


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

Most of them don't do a thing to support wildlife or their habitat. They just see something that does not mix well with their way of life and they think that they have to push their beliefs and ideals on everyone else. Guarentee most of these dinks have never been out of the city and experieced what it is like to be in the mountains and see wildlife. They make me sick.


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

however it is a good post, know your competion, funny though we all want the same thing to protect wildlife. Instead of working together we tear each other down. And i have found that the hunters are much more reasonable than the anti hunting groups, some of the anti groups i ran across mostly out in monterey CA were quite ignorant, and only one or two real activist in the group the rest were just followers, with no real conviction. Funnythe spirited debate about trophy hunting, and all that, goes right out the window when you look at that sight yeah it really stinks to see that kind of manipulation of the facts. Join the cash group and start leading them on wild goose chases, post false legislation Ect, get them going in circles. HA.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

This is the VERY group an 'esteemed' member of this forum pulled an article off their website just a few days ago. :? Funny, he was trying to say the 'real' threat to hunting is 'trophy hunters' and NOT groups like this. Things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. _(O)_


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> 'esteemed'


 :shock:


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

First time i have seen that sight but i did read the article posted. And it may have been the way the article was written or just me but i really thought the article was written by other hunters. Knowing it came from that group, they are playing it smart "divide the hunters" just a thought but i am willing to bet they read this very forum and others like it and use the info gathered to drive stakes between outdoorsmen. They know or are learning what buttons to push that article is proof. :shock: :evil: We had a post earlier in the month that talked about the anti hunting movement as a minor threat, i tended to agree with that assesment now i am not so sure. They seem quite organized and are willing to forgo all integrity to get their way. The groups in cali were stoned most of the time and were great surfers cool to hang around, surf with, and not much action on thier part "they Talked a good game" They tolerated their hethen buddy in hopes to convert no such luck.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

soules2007 said:


> First time i have seen that sight but i did read the article posted. And it may have been the way the article was written or just me but i really thought the article was written by other hunters. Knowing it came from that group, they are playing it smart "divide the hunters" just a thought but i am willing to bet they read this very forum and others like it and use the info gathered to drive stakes between outdoorsmen. They know or are learning what buttons to push that article is proof. :shock: :evil: We had a post earlier in the month that talked about the anti hunting movement as a minor threat, i tended to agree with that assesment now i am not so sure. They seem quite organized and are willing to forgo all integrity to get their way.


BINGO!


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

So I've been stewing all day after having read that drivel. And while it may not be the most ethical thing to do, I honestly think it would be a real kick to sign up with them, to hear the inside scoop, and then make sure to misguide their efforts and possibly do the same thing to them that they might do here :wink: . Put posts on their forums to create division among the ranks, cause them to bicker over minor points and derail their misguided efforts. Make statements that have no factual backing that are easy for the general public to see through and in general discredit their organization.

just a thought


----------



## GCKid (Sep 11, 2007)

Just some information, if you click on that link from this discussion forum, they will know where you came from. It is very easy to determine what web site you were directed from when you click on the link. 

Better yet, copy the link and paste it into a new Explorer Window so they don't know.

Just a thought.


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow good info! any other tiddbits you may have pass them along! covert ops!


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

This is the true threat to each and everyone of us as hunters and sportsman, while we do 
have different ideals and goals as hunters and we may tend to bicker with each other about 
hunting in general we must never loose site that we are united in out love for the outdoors and hunting be it archery muzzleloader are rifle we are all that stands for the preservation of all wildlife. those that would obliterate hunting have no idea of the complexity of preserving wildlife for all to enjoy, we do but unless we can stem the division in our ranks by the antis 
we may very well live to see the day when hunting as we know it no longer is avalable if at all. 
please remember when slamming anothers ideas of legal sports hunting that though they may not be exactly your ideas there still valid and above all its every hunters right to legally pursue at his discretion the animals he hunts with what ever legal weapon he wants to pursue them with. the true risk of hunting is the division within that give s the antis more e power and a bigger target . sorry for the soapbox stand


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey soap box stands shaped this country. And i agree.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

mack1950 said:


> This is the true threat to each and everyone of us as hunters and sportsman,


I have to disagree. Yes, sportsmen need to stick together, be organized and always work for mutual cooperation. But that only goes so far before it becomes self-destructive. I'd also suggest that we can benefit by being cooperative with non-hunting organizations that are pro-wildlife or otherwise advantageous. It's important to know your enemy, but even more important to recognize your friends.

As for the particular anti-hunting group in question, Dad taught me to only fight with people bigger than me. Following his advice has saved me from wasting time and energy that's better invested elsewhere. I'm not going to lose any sleep over a committee that's been in existence for 30 years and hasn't accomplished diddly squat or an idea that's been around for longer than I've been alive and yet hasn't really influenced my life as an outdoorsman at all.

PETA has been infinitely more troublesome, but even they don't warrant serious attention. Every credible animal rights organization hates PETA and their not-so-secret affiliate, ALF, exactly because they are so self-destructive. Ingid's stupid publicity stunts have trivialized the entire animal rights movement, making it much more difficult for serious organizations to promote their agenda.

Far more serious than PETA is the HSUS. But take a look at their current "anti-hunting" campaigns. http://www.hsus.org/hunt/

Do you agree with any of these campaigns? If so, does that make you a "them" or an "us"? Point is, "them" and "us" thinking is far too simple for the complicated politics that impact our continued ability to fish and hunt.


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah fin, you are right that sight is much more serious, actually kinda scary, it appears as though they pick at a number of diffrent angles. If they are sucsessful in one then they keep pushing till they get more. Again first time to see that sight.


----------

